# Best Apps for Galaxy Nexus?



## whogivsachit (Jan 14, 2012)

So my Nexus arrives Monday and I was wondering what are some of the best apps for it? And if there is anything I should know about as well. Thanks ahead of time 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I like NFC Task Launcher. I use it with some NFC tags I bought from tagstand.com. Since there's not a lot of Pay Pass outlets here in Fargo, ND I wanted to be able to use my NFC chip so I made three different tags. 1 on my front door, 1 in my car, and 1 one on my night stand. Other then that my apps are pretty standard and can be used on almost every other android device.


----------



## Joshua79 (May 21, 2012)

Hey iPois0n !!!! WTF fargo !!!! Bismarck ND here.

Didn't think I would see anyone from ND on these forums!!!

I gotta say I love my gnex!!!

Dropbox use my link to sign up please gives us both extra space!!!! Woot.

http://db.tt/EBFAk5T

This will let you sync files between PC and android with out cable works wonders!! Also nice photo sync option.

Tasker

I use this for everything aka work profile based on GPS when I am at work set ringer low.. change background appropriate etc. Meetings set to vibrate only. Just so many options with this, its worth the money.

Chrome
Best browser syncs with PC chrome bookmarks etc.

OI File Manger
Simple lite lets you browse the phone for files.

iFunny
Man I absolutely love this thing check it every day.

Enhanced Email
If you want active sync email on your phone but don't wanna use your corporate enforced pin this lets you get around it. Some mods will let you do this for free. I used it before I unlocked and rooted the device. But at first it was a life saver.

Xparent Tapatalk 
I like this color but any will do. Very nice if you read alot of forums.

If you ROOT and Unlock you will be a crack flasher like the rest of us.

Titanium Backup 
GET THIS will save you tones of time restoring your apps with data so when your playing games etc you wont loose your progress. And pay up for the app so you can do batch restore! I cant stress how much time this thing saves when you flash roms like the flashing addict I am!

Sms Backup
I am sure there are other apps out there that do this but this was the first I tried and have stuck with it. Back up your txt messages to gmail then you can bring them back to the phone after you flash. Very handy.

Nova Launcher
Apex is another good alternative as well. What I really like about these launchers is change the screens from 5 to 3. Remove search bar from top. And you can back up your launcher pages, and restore them after a flash. Aka don't have to recopy all apps to their places on your launcher pages. (I use free version atm but I am thinking of purchasing. Just not sure if the extra features I would use. But if I keep using I think I will pony up to support the dev.)

If you want any other suggestions feel free to shoot me a message ENJOY the best phone available right now!!!!!

Either your NEXUS or against us!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Nova launcher, root explorer, titanium backup, goo manager. Root that thing as soon as you take it out of the box!


----------



## thegratefuldead (May 27, 2012)

ROM Toolbox Pro!

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## 561427 (Jun 28, 2012)

My fav app is PhoneMyPC. It always blows people away when I show them how I can remotely see and control my PC just as if I was in front of it. I like to start downloads before I get home or in case I forget a paper for school I can place it in my DropBox an grab it right away.

Others fav apps include:

Klaxon: an alarm clock app that can start from 0% volume and slowly rise to max setting over a period of time. I dont like to just have one loud alarm. Downside is I havent found a way for android to use this app insted of the stock "clock" app if I use a voice command to set an alarm.

Chrome: easy tab browsing and I can save to and retrieve my Destop bookmarks.

Handcent: has a pop-up window that is nice for quick reply. (I am surprised that JB doesnt have this feature. You can re-size widgets now for crying out loud)


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

- Titanium Backup ($)
- ES file explorer
- Swype
- Tapatalk ($)
- Apex Launcher
- Airdroid
- Google Voice
- Chrome Beta 
- Unified Remote 
- Facebook (unfortunately)
- Plug In Launcher 
- Dropbox 
- Evernote 
- Gentle Alarm ($)
- OfficeSuite ($)
- Reddit News Free
- Score Center
- CPU Spy 
- Wolfram Alpha ($) 
- Soundhound ($)
- Beautiful Widgets ($)

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## Brad92 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yall definitely need to try App2zip if you're a crackflasher like me. Its like TiBu Pro on steroids


----------



## whogivsachit (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm familiar with most off these apps so no problem there, more I got a good list of apps tho keep me busy.







what are some tips and tricks for the nexus that you guys have discovered by owning the nexus?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

whogivsachit said:


> I'm familiar with most off these apps so no problem there, more I got a good list of apps tho keep me busy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Root it and be sure to flash at least one thing a day, or your phone may misbehave


----------



## JohnCorleone (Jul 9, 2012)

Brad92 said:


> Yall definitely need to try App2zip if you're a crackflasher like me. Its like TiBu Pro on steroids


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

I am surprised more people don't use this. It really is great!


----------



## Brad92 (Nov 22, 2011)

JohnCorleone said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2
> 
> I am surprised more people don't use this. It really is great!


I don't know why, other than nobody knows about it... I just found out about it the other day and I'm trying to get the word out since its just plain awesome

Sent from my DROID SPYDER


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Joshua79 said:


> Hey iPois0n !!!! WTF fargo !!!! Bismarck ND here.
> 
> Didn't think I would see anyone from ND on these forums!!!
> 
> ...


Haha nice! I know one other guy in North Dakota with a G- Nex in Grand Forks however I've never seen another person actually have one. Lol were the few and the proud.


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

Brad92 said:


> Yall definitely need to try App2zip if you're a crackflasher like me. Its like TiBu Pro on steroids


What does App2zip do that Titanium Backup Pro *CAN'T* do, or what does it do better?
Because it's been my experience that people don't realize what all you can do with TiBu Pro.... Like restore Rom Control/AOKP settings, restore text messages, launcher settings, etc. Or sync to the cloud...


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Protonus said:


> What does App2zip do that Titanium Backup Pro *CAN'T* do, or what does it do better?
> Because it's been my experience that people don't realize what all you can do with TiBu Pro.... Like restore Rom Control/AOKP settings, restore text messages, launcher settings, etc. Or sync to the cloud...


App2zip creates a backup in the form of a flashable zip that you flash in recovery, TiBu creates backups that can be managed from within the program. The appeal of App2zip is that so when you flash a new rom you just flash your backup zip with it, and on first boot all your apps are already restored. The app is a one trick pony compared to TiBu's swiss army knife approach, but it's a pretty good trick.

TiBu is mighty quick with restoring anyway, so it's a matter of preference. I wouldn't be surprised if they make a flashable zip option in the future; it already exists but only for re-installing TiBu itself, not backups of other apps.


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

Goo manager beta, tb, rom toolbox pro, root explorer, Chrome, Gplus... The usual is all I use... Tks for this forum.. I discovered some really cool stuff here that I wasn't aware of..

Galaxy Nexus/CM10 Skank/Franco's r230


----------



## Vormson (May 6, 2012)

I'd recommend Solid Explorer beta 2 as a file explorer, great alternative to ES with NC view when in landscape

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Joesyr said:


> App2zip creates a backup in the form of a flashable zip that you flash in recovery, TiBu creates backups that can be managed from within the program. The appeal of App2zip is that so when you flash a new rom you just flash your backup zip with it, and on first boot all your apps are already restored. The app is a one trick pony compared to TiBu's swiss army knife approach, but it's a pretty good trick.
> 
> TiBu is mighty quick with restoring anyway, so it's a matter of preference. I wouldn't be surprised if they make a flashable zip option in the future; it already exists but only for re-installing TiBu itself, not backups of other apps.


So do you use app2zip instead of tibu?


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

mssam said:


> So do you use app2zip instead of tibu?


I do, i just make a copy of all of my current apps then flash that .zip with whatever rom+gapps I am flashing. Works perfectly everytime.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

mssam said:


> So do you use app2zip instead of tibu?


I installed app2zip a little while ago but haven't changed roms since so I'm still waiting on using it.

Goomanager really makes the whole thing another degree of desirable for me. Being able to set a queue within android and then just tell the phone to reboot and run its tasks really gives the whole thing a nice one-step feeling, even if a few of the steps have just been moved to prepwork in setting up that queue (it's still one continuous task instead of several interrupted ones). My old system was this:
-Download files for flashing
-Check/update TiBu backup
-Update call logs/sms backups (I still prefer my current apps for this over TiBu because they automate where backups are stored; TiBu just makes a file and later asks you to find it, might change in the future)
-Reboot to recovery
-Backup
-Wipe
-Set up zip queue, flash
-Reboot
-Initial android setup
-Reinstall TiBu from market (I never took to making TiBu's own update.zip for flashing, on account of how often it seemed to update itself)
-Restore all other apps
-Restore call log/sms from other apps.
-Now phone is officially ready to go.

Each of those individual items constitutes a task that I have to set up and confirm and let run, so overall it's a lot of stop-and-go interacting with my phone to basically run the same batch operation every time. Next time I flash a new rom, I'm expecting:
-Download zips
-Update call log/sms backup
-Create app backup .zip
-Make queue in goomanager, set backup/wipe option, run
-Initial android setup
-Restore call log/sms.
-Phone is officially ready to go.

Pretty big improvement from where I stand. Everything that cuts time out of the process or reduces the number of steps that have me checking to see if my phone finished the last thing yet is a plus. Now if only call log/sms databases could be backed up directly without screwing up dependencies, the backup/restore system would just about be a one-step deal.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

A few lesser-known apps that need to be added to the list:


Lux Auto Brightness - easy-to-use and effective auto brightness adjustment. Free version available.
Sudo QuickLaunch - a fantastic app that uses Jelly Bean's "swipe-up-from-home" gesture to quickly launch selected apps

Both these apps are really quite impressive and both developers are very responsive. Go take a look!


----------

